
Simple Phone Scraper in Python - codeninja2718
https://github.com/codeninja23/Magic-List-Builder
======
codeninja2718
Submit a CSV with URLs (remove request type e.g. example.com without the
http(s)://) and this script will generate corresponding phone numbers from
those websites.

We used this to populate our CRM for SDRs so that they did not need to waste
time looking up phone numbers on outbound calls.

After you download, run in shell with the following command: python3.6
phoneSiteQuery.py

Make sure you have > Python 3.6 install on your machine.

Happy Scraping 2018!

